# Which company grows Midnight KBG?



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

Which company grows Midnight KBG? I thought that this would be easy to find out, but I cannot seem to find the answer.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Camman595 it was Jacklin which was bought by Simplot but now they are owned by Barenbrug.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

mowww said:


> @Camman595 it was Jacklin which was bought by Simplot but now they are owned by Barenbrug.


I notice Midnight under many seed companies' listings lately. Is it a generic cultivar now (patent worn off)?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@green may need @Oregonseed to chime in on that question.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

mowww said:


> @green may need @Oregonseed to chime in on that question.


Interesting. This jogged my memory that I had asked Oregonseed a similar but slightly different question in the past (whether Midnight is a public variety or not) Here is the response: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=162901#p162901

But...

Here is a link from Pennington's site to a pdf: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.pennington.com/-/media/Files/Pennington2-NA/US/tech_sheets/Midnight-Tech-sheet-pdf.pdf%3Fla%3Den%26hash%3DD0316C77EA16024B2CAD64D287D30B77243ECBE7&ved=2ahUKEwiigrH7xK_xAhUCCc0KHTA8A_gQFjAYegQIKxAC&usg=AOvVaw3Fw324aTToi2l5aLIIO7t0

Also confusing that a Midnight sales sheet can have a company name on it like Landmark Seed. Makes you think it's their product: https://storage.googleapis.com/night-fox-clients-storage/landmarkturfandnativeseed.com/varieties/files/5fff4f2714fa14.18820855.pdf


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

mowww said:


> @Camman595 it was Jacklin which was bought by Simplot but now they are owned by Barenbrug.


Thank you, that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

Green said:


> mowww said:
> 
> 
> > @green may need @Oregonseed to chime in on that question.
> ...


Wow, I just went and read that thread and it was super informative. Good stuff.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I also think "midnight" is being coined/used similarly to categories such as "Compact", "American", etc.

For example BlueBank is being marketed as the new "Midnight" which I would define simply as a cultivar with slow green-up but super dark green color.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

JerseyGreens said:


> I also think "midnight" is being coined/used similarly to categories such as "Compact", "American", etc.
> 
> For example BlueBank is being marketed as the new "Midnight" which I would define simply as a cultivar with slow green-up but super dark green color.


There is an entire classification of "Midnight". I am sure most of them have been derived from Midnight itself, cross bred with others to achieve certain traits. It has been around for 30+ years, so it has a lot of kids. America is/was also a cultivar that has been bred a lot.

Marketing dubbed Bluebank the new Midnight, but it is far from the only descendent of Midnight that inherited those traits.

http://www.sroseed.com/Files/Files/SRO_USA/Brochure_Etc/SRO_KB_classifications-Jan-2018_Final.pdf
https://ntep.org/pdf/2015/KB%20DNA%20web%20report%20&%20list%20of%20entries%20classifications%208-26-15.pdf


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

gm560 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > I also think "midnight" is being coined/used similarly to categories such as "Compact", "American", etc.
> ...


Basically at this point, finding the heirloom Midnight KBG (the OG) may be plausibly impossible at this point given Marketing ploys.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

JerseyGreens said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > JerseyGreens said:
> ...


I don't think that's the case. It is possible unethical online sellers are selling something else and calling it Midnight, but I doubt anyone reputable is. If you buy some Midnight from SSS, Hogan, Preferred Seed, etc, I would be absolutely shocked if they sold you something else and called it Midnight.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

gm560 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


Good point - hence why in this particular case getting something certified would be key.

To OPs original question - lots of farmers are growing "Midnight" but to be sure you are getting what you paid for make sure it's certified.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

JerseyGreens said:


> To OPs original question - lots of farmers are growing "Midnight" but to be sure you are getting what you paid for make sure it's certified.


Yes, I have seen several companies selling "Midnight" for prices that seem to be too good to be true. I will not take the chance. Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

JerseyGreens said:


> I also think "midnight" is being coined/used similarly to categories such as "Compact", "American", etc.
> 
> For example BlueBank is being marketed as the new "Midnight" which I would define simply as a cultivar with slow green-up but super dark green color.


Bluebank is* far* from a successor from Midnight IMHO. I have a section b/c i bought into the hype, and was very disappointed in the color. Its noticeably brighter after two years, and will be nuked this fall.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

MassHole said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > I also think "midnight" is being coined/used similarly to categories such as "Compact", "American", etc.
> ...


Is it in full sun?

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but check out my journal - you might find some pointers if you want to get it proper. :lol:


----------



## Oregonseed (May 22, 2019)

Midnight is a scotts variety. Many companies purchase it so you will see them marketing it however.
Midnight is also referred to as a type nowadays, certain varieties are a 'midnight type just like shamrock.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Oregonseed said:


> Midnight is a scotts variety. Many companies purchase it so you will see them marketing it however.


Scotts...interesting. I do see it marketed by many companies. Never was sure how that was allowed. Similar thing with Baron...I see it marketed by several, such as Burlingham, Ampac, and Barenbrug as well. There are varieties multi-marketed like this, too. How?


----------



## Oregonseed (May 22, 2019)

Green said:


> Oregonseed said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight is a scotts variety. Many companies purchase it so you will see them marketing it however.
> ...


Yes. As an owner of a variety you can license it to whoever. Every pound produced of that variety earns a royalty fee, around $.05/lb.

Most companies (like the one i work for) keep the variety for themselves so no one else can sell it, branding 101.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

@Oregonseed

Is that case with Arcadia and Oregon seed?

Midnight/limousine


----------



## Oregonseed (May 22, 2019)

TheCutShop said:


> @Oregonseed
> 
> Is that case with Arcadia and Oregon seed?
> 
> Midnight/limousine


I dont understand your question


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Oregonseed said:


> TheCutShop said:
> 
> 
> > @Oregonseed
> ...


I had misremembered who developed Arcadia. I was asking if Oregon Seed kept Arcadia to themselves, I was thinking Oregon seed was Seed Research of Oregon. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

